# AIB variable account or First Active variable?



## Studentmike (14 Jul 2008)

I cant decide on what savings account to open. Im torn between AIB's Online Notice Deposit 7 account which offers a varible rate starting at  5% or to go with  First Active eSavings account  with a varible rate of 5.22%.


I'm Currently an AIB customer so it would be less hassle setting up the AIB account  but I want  peoples opion on it


----------



## irishlinks (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: AIB variable account or First Active variable??*

Have you a lump sum to deposit - or do you want to start saving regular amounts each month? If it is the latter - there are accounts that have higher interest rates.


----------



## Studentmike (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: AIB variable account or First Active variable??*

I have a lunp sum of 3,500 but will be putting in amounts when I have it ( ie Not a regular periods (Grant money and work) )


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

Studentmike said:


> I cant decide on what savings account to open. Im torn between AIB's Online Notice Deposit 7 account which offers a varible rate starting at  5% or to go with  First Active eSavings account  with a varible rate of 5.22%.


If you have €20K or less then what about _Anglo Irish Bank's Premium Demand _account paying 5.3%? Alternatively just look at the _Financial Best Buys _forum and www.itsyourmoney.ie lists of accounts/rates on offer and the many, many existing threads on maximising deposit interest returns and just choose what suits your specific situation best. For regular savings there are numerous 7%+ accounts that might suit. Always check the terms & conditions/restrictions on access etc. to make sure that they suit your needs.


----------



## Studentmike (14 Jul 2008)

The Anglo Irish account doesnt have an online feature and I'd like to check out my money and use online deposits where possible. The best I've seen so far is AIB and First Active eSavings


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

_Halifax FlexiSaver_ - 5.15% on up to €10K on demand?

Have you checked the resources that I mentioned above? This sort of stuff is thrashed out already in many, many existing threads!


----------



## Studentmike (14 Jul 2008)

Yeah Im just looking through it now. The eSaver account at 5.22 looks the best rate for up to 10K


----------



## irishlinks (15 Jul 2008)

AIB have put up the rate on their online account to 5.25% as from today. (on balances upto 10k) With the ECB rise some other banks might be raising rates too.
------------------------
Money Guide


----------



## Studentmike (15 Jul 2008)

I'll contact First Active today to see what the rate is too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## askU (15 Jul 2008)

*Re: AIB variable account or First Active variable??*



Studentmike said:


> I have a lunp sum of 3,500 but will be putting in amounts when I have it ( ie Not a regular periods (Grant money and work) )


 
Wyh not open an Anglo Regular savings account @ 8% ( provided you do not need the money for 6 months) if you can make the payments by internet banking you can vary the amount every month. So the first month E1,000, second 1,000, third 1,000 4th E500

see here:[broken link removed]


----------



## Studentmike (15 Jul 2008)

That sounds like another good option but idealy I'd like to place the full 3,500 in a savings account today and then start the regular contributions.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

If it was me I and, like you, I could/would not go with _Anglo's Premium Demand _deposit account offering 5.3% due to the lack of proper online banking facilities I would probably go with _FA's eSavings _offering 5.22% instead. Even if the _AIB _7 online day account offers slightly (0.03%?) more the 7 day notice period would be hassle if you then wanted to drip feed the money (via the _AIB _"feeder" account?) into, say, an _Anglo Regular Saver _account.


----------



## Studentmike (15 Jul 2008)

The notice period isn't really an issue for me as I really dont want to touch the money. 

I've been onto FA today to see if they have increased the rates and as im already an AIB customer Im leaning towards that account at the minute, unless FA have a better rate


----------



## Studentmike (15 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If it was me I and, like you, I could/would not go with _Anglo's Premium Demand _deposit account offering 5.3% due to the lack of proper online banking facilities I would probably go with _FA's eSavings _offering 5.22% instead. Even if the _AIB _7 online day account offers slightly (0.03%?) more the 7 day notice period would be hassle if you then wanted to drip feed the money (via the _AIB _"feeder" account?) into, say, an _Anglo Regular Saver _account.



Just in relation to your "Drip Feed" comment, does that apply both ways ie Id have to wait 7 days for the money to go into the account as Id have to wait 7 days to take money from the fund?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

Studentmike said:


> The notice period isn't really an issue for me as I really dont want to touch the money.


Yes - but if you want to maximise the interest returns by drip feeding from a high rate lump sum account to, say, the _Anglo _8% regular saver account then you will need access.


----------

